# Extracting Sonic Generations .cpk



## sandwichbars (Nov 11, 2011)

So today I thought I would hack into the assets of Sonic Generations for PC. The files for levels, models for characters, variables for both Sonics, etc. are in these files named 'bb', 'bb2' and 'bb3'. They are all .cpk files. The problem is that I can't find a single extractor that successfully extracts these files. I've looked everywhere but the only one I could find was the CRI Packed File Maker, which let's me view what inside, but not extract them.

Any help is welcome.

EDIT: Alright, found out how to extract a .cpk, now to repack them correctly...

EDIT2: Never mind, I figured it out.


----------

